# Military simplex bicycle find.



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Got this bike today it's 90 percent complete the gas tank is straight and complete no rust out I thought I'd show it and get some opinions on it. Where parts are available for it. Are they rare? Numbers match on it also and anybody know what that hoop on the frame is thanks. Update.... Well i found out what the hoop is turn out that is the oil bath air cleaner for the GA1 bikes like Dave said thanks Dave.  that thing is Extra rare did I say rare. Well of all the odds I found it. Turns out this dude was at the car swapmeet also and got it from the same dude I got the bike. To top it off he was at a garage sale I went too and one thing after another I got it. Amazing..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, a very rare one.
Parts are available, on ebay.


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it is the bracket for the "Oil Bath Air Cleaner" I haven't seen one close up though. See other thread in motorized for answers to your other questions.
Sorry for the lousy output on illustrations.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks  interesting oil bath hmmm. I'll look


----------

